# Greetings from Bolivia



## pazeti (Sep 1, 2013)

A big hello brother, from Santa Cruz. Bolivia - Ivy Candire lodge #78

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 2, 2013)

Greetings, Brother, from Santa Cruz, California, and welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your time here and find interesting topics to read.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!!


----------



## sorinm (Sep 2, 2013)

Greetings to all Brothers, from Europe, Romania. Hope that i placed this in the right discussion room. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 2, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Chillimaru (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello back from South Texas!!!


Freemason Connect HD


----------

